# Best eBook Reader?



## JM (Jul 2, 2010)

I know this has been discussed before but I'm at my wits end. A few minutes ago I looked over at my overflowing bookshelves, while shopping for more books online and I'm simply out of space. Yes, I could move but that's not an option. 

The Kindle and others have been out a while now so I would like to know which eReader has the best bang for the buck and why? 

Thank you.


----------



## Andres (Jul 2, 2010)

I've only used the Kindle, but I love mine. It's super easy to use and after reading on it for a while, I kind of prefer it to a real book! My only complaint is that I wish it had some sort of back-light. I like to read in bed when my wife's asleep but the kindle mimics a real book in that you can't read in the dark. I assume the Ipad is backlit, so it would allow for reading in the dark. Of course, I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 2, 2010)

I love my Sony Reader! The Pocket edition is inexpensive and there are tons of free pdf books out there. It won't play mp3s or connect wirelessly but I already have a mp3 player and how hard is it to connect something to your computer/laptop via USB?


----------



## JM (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow, the Sony Pocket Reader is the lowest price I've found for an eReader so far. Does it have a back light?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 2, 2010)

No back light; it uses the same type e-ink that the Kindle uses.


----------



## Christopher88 (Jul 2, 2010)

Can any E-reader play Kindle books from amazon?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 2, 2010)

Sonny said:


> Can any E-reader play Kindle books from amazon?


 
No, the Kindle has a proprietary format. It reads PDF and unsecured MOBI as well. One of the reasons I chose to go with Sony is it uses an Open Format (EPUB) and I have access to Google Books through it.

I have the Sony Daily Edition although there are some technical aspects of the Kindle DX I really like. When the Kindle starts to support EPUB then I'll probably get one a few years from now.

There are some interesting eBook readers coming out on the horizon.


----------



## Bookmeister (Jul 2, 2010)

I LOVE my iPad. It reads kindle, Barnes and Noble Nook, pdf's, ereader, not to mention 2/3 of my Logos library. And it is backlit. I wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 2, 2010)

Bookmeister said:


> I LOVE my iPad. It reads kindle, Barnes and Noble Nook, pdf's, ereader, not to mention 2/3 of my Logos library. And it is backlit. I wouldn't trade it for the world.




How much?


----------



## JM (Jul 2, 2010)

Is the iPad much bigger then the Sony or Kindle?


----------



## Bookmeister (Jul 2, 2010)

They start at $499 for a 16 gig wifi, I have a 32 gig 3G, it was $730. It has a 9.6 inch screen, I don't know how big the kindle is.


----------



## Parker234 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a Kindle 2, and it's teriffic. Not only does it have a very good text-to-speech function, but the price is really good, now. For $189 you get the best e-reader on the market, as well as permanent and free 3G access.

I did a review of the ESV Study Bible for the Kindle on my blog, complete with video of me flipping through the book and navigating.

I also wrote on my blog in general about using my Kindle to the glory of God, basically discussing finding awesome free resources online for it.

I tend to reject the idea of the iPad being a competitor with the Kindle. I've had my Kindle 2 since January 1st, and it isn't even meant to function in the capacities of the iPad. I have used the iPad, and it is very attractive and versatile, but I wouldn't be willing to stare at that backlit screen for an extended period of time. The Kindle is smaller, easier to hold, and it functions just like a book. It isn't backlit, so it's easy on the eyes, and the price is more than half of the iPad's price. So my take on it is that the Kindle is the best.


----------



## JM (Jul 9, 2010)

I bought one last weekend and didn't like it. I tried the Sony and another one but just didn't enjoy reading from it. 

Thanks all.


----------

